# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Si funksionon një laptop PowerBook G4?

## al_boy7

*Pershendetje te gjitheve.
Kam nje laptop PowerBook G4 macOX10.4 Tiger, mirepo nuk e kam idene sesi funksionon keshtu qe me dalin nje mal me pyetje.
Nga te gjitha pyetjet do doja te me ndihmonit vetem per dy probleme(si fillim . )
1 - A ka ndonje antivirus qe mund ta perdor ?
2- Si mund te shikoj programet televizive shqiptare?
Faleminderit.
*

----------


## lklk

> *Pershendetje te gjitheve.
> Kam nje laptop PowerBook G4 macOX10.4 Tiger, mirepo nuk e kam idene sesi funksionon keshtu qe me dalin nje mal me pyetje.
> Nga te gjitha pyetjet do doja te me ndihmonit vetem per dy probleme(si fillim . )
> 1 - A ka ndonje antivirus qe mund ta perdor ?
> 2- Si mund te shikoj programet televizive shqiptare?
> Faleminderit.
> *



Antivirusi i cilin munde ta perdor Anti-virus eshte pa pages vetem une kam ne frangjisht.

www.conseillerwindows.com/virus 
*Anti-virus gratuit*
 Televisonet Shqiptare mundesh ti shikon permes faqeve Zyrtare p.sh
Marr Shembull Radio Televizionin e Kosoves (RTK),  mundesh ti shikosh disa materiale p.sh lajmet dhe disa emisone online permes faqes zyrtare : http://www.rtklive.com
Poashtu munde ti shikon dhe drejt perdrejt permes faqes http://www.atdheu.be

*MBI 300 TV KANALE PËR DISPONIMIN TUAJ - SHQIPËRI, KOSOVË, ÇAMËRI*

Shiko ne anen e majt shkruan :

Për më shumë TV
në Gjuhen Shqipe
kliko *këtu*
Pasi te klikn ti te hapet nje dritare e faqes partnere dhe aty munde te shikon televizonet te shumta online.

----------

